# Cloud



## msmack (May 8, 2014)

Is there a Lightroom Cloud?


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2014)

msmack said:


> Is there a Lightroom Cloud?


The short answer is no. There is only Adobe Creative Cloud which is available as a part of one of the Adobe Creative Cloud subscriptions.   The least cost subscription is the PSCC/LR bundle which gets you access to the Cloud (https://creative.adobe.com ) There you can store data files up to 20GB worth.  LR does not work directly with the cloud but Cloud files are maintained in sync with a local folder on each computer in your subscription. 
You can find pout more about plans here http://www.adobe.com/products/creativecloud/buying-guide.html

An additional feature of a PSCC/LR subscription is Lightroom Mobile which integrates parts of your LR catalog on your computer with an iPad.


----------



## msmack (May 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------

